

Show HN: Gigster- Hire a contract developer in 5 minutes - levlandau
http://www.trygigster.com

======
lstrope
I really don't know how I feel about this but in a sense I think it may be
good for the company and bad for others who weren't privileged enough to have
rich parents to send them to a top CS school.

~~~
jnaveen
Liked the idea and saw the site got the same thought!

~~~
levlandau
Hey guys! This is the first draft of the site :) Please apply to become
gigsters if you haven't we absolutely value ability over prestige. Sorry if we
communicated otherwise! We just needed a quick way to demonstrate the strength
of the initial gigsters. Once again look forward to seeing you guys signup and
thanks for the comments...we are still learning! :)

